
Show HN: Textnet.io – The Internet of Text - adius
http://textnet.io
======
zafiro17
I love the concept. But functionally - and especially because hyperlinks
aren't clickable - you've recreated gopherspace. (Congrats - I love
gopherspace).

Driving the world toward a simpler web is a good thing, no matter how you do
it. In the meantime, I like to surf with lynx and links text browsers, which
converts the entire rest of the WWW into a text-only experience. (And I'm not
alone!)

------
lioeters
Back to the basics - I like it! Kind of ironic (?) that this feels so fresh
and different from most of the web these days. It does inspire me to offer
content in raw form like plain text, or at least bare HTML.

I wonder, it's probably not realistic to expect non-technical people to
install browser extensions that render Markdown automatically. Without it,
there are no links possible though..

------
CamTin
I'm all against useless styling, but a web without clickable hyperlinks is not
a web at all.

~~~
perilunar
To be fair, it's the "Internet of Text", not the "Web of Text".

But I agree, it's kind of dumb. They could meet all of their 'why's with plain
unstyled HTML.

------
adius
Hi, I'm the creator of textnet.io. I hope this will become a global movement
against bloated websites and useless styling. Looking forward to your feedback
and happy to answer all your questions!

~~~
zaro
How about clickable links? Like that the site is very hard to use mobile.

~~~
adius
There are several browser extensions available which activate the links. E.g.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/text-
link/ikfmghnm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/text-
link/ikfmghnmgeicocakijcebpkmbfljnogk)

Mobile is harder to solve. Haven't found a good solution yet. I guess we'll
have to write an extra Textnet browser .

------
jjyuytjjjjju
> <[https://feram.io>](https://feram.io>). A service which automatically finds
> & fixes bugs in code.

Yay, text ads

~~~
adius
Haha, at least they are not flashing around and popping up into the viewport.
Someone's gotta keep the lights on, right? ;-)

------
mrgoose
What about Mathjax/Latex?

~~~
adius
Works! Just updated the FAQ on how to enable LaTeX rendering.

Basically you need to use the browser extension
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/markdown-
preview-p...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/markdown-preview-
plus/febilkbfcbhebfnokafefeacimjdckgl) and open
[http://textnet.io/readme.md](http://textnet.io/readme.md) instead of
[http://textnet.io](http://textnet.io).

------
du_bing
Good idea.

